# headers



## 04blueskys (Feb 7, 2010)

a guy told me headers for a ls1 camaro wont fit on a ls1 gto? i think hes full of s%*!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

They won't fit. Must buy them for the GTO. They will technically bolt to the motor if it is out of the car, but it won't clear everything in the engine bay.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

:agree


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

:agreeX3. from the experience of putting them on. you ain't got more clearance then a frog's eyelash on the driver's side. and that's with headers designed for the car...


----------



## 04blueskys (Feb 7, 2010)

haha ok thanks it makes sense


----------

